# Need a laugh?



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://damnyouautocorrect.com/2277/the-10-most-popular-dyacs-from-october-2010/

I found this website today from somebody on Facebook. I laughed so hard that I cried. Has your phone ever auto-corrected to something REALLY embarrassing?

Warning: Not suitable for work at all!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhahahahaha, this is AMAZING. I am sitting here, laughing silently so my roommate doesn't think I'm insane. Oh wow, great find.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Read this earlier with tears rolling down my cheeks.  My OH was trying to watch a film and I couldn't stop giggling.  Really needed that.  Autocorrect is like some weird joke being played on people. Love it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I love it!  Was showing it to my husband and he had tears streaming down his face he was laughing so hard.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<snort>

I knew there was a good reason I was hanging on to my stone-age phone.... no autocorrect.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

"...you're the first girl he had ever thought about the fuhrer with."

Hehe.  I hate that auto-correct function. I wonder if it has ever altered important communications between the WH and the Kremlin?

Putin: "He said vhat?! Launch the missiles!"


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

After clicking on this link, I am SO glad I was on mute on my conference call.  HYSTERICAL.  I really needed this because who likes being on 7am conference calls every Friday?  not me, that's who...

THANKS!  I'm still giggling.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh...those are hilarious! Thanks for posting...great to start the day out with laughs!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

OMG!!
Thank you!! Great way to start the morning.  Those are hilarious!!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you, I desperately needed a great laugh!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I want an iPhone so bad (come on, Verizon! is it 2011 yet?!) but I guess I better beware...

Kristan


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

love it!!!


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

I laughed so hard I woke the dog.


Now I'm probably going to have to play fetch.  So he likes this site, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

That is awesome! I started laughing at fuhrer and then didn't stop! Taliban haha!

I will say that the pandora beads one is probably fake...maybe a few others.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

People at work thought I had lost my mind...until I sent them the link. Then we were all laughing like ninnies!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

OH that was funny! Thanks. I have to send that link to my mom.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Those are hilarious! My phone auto corrects me all the time, but nothing that funny!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The other one to go along with that is
http://fyouautocorrect.com/

WARNING***WARNING***WARNING*** NSFW***NSFW***WARNING***WARNING***


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks Luv for that. I have shared this with a few friends who could all use a laugh or two today.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This one is killing me....

http://fyouautocorrect.com/view/damn-f-you-auto-correct-complete/102


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

These were great!  Thanks for sharing

"I laid the babysitter"  ahahahahahahha


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Swear I laughed so hard I nearly peed myself... needed that laugh bad.  Sending it to all my friends local.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

kim said:


> These were great! Thanks for sharing
> 
> "I laid the babysitter" ahahahahahahha


I think that one might be my favourite.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hysterical! Thanks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My own autocorrect fail, or, why I should not be allowed to text...

http://www.kathompson.com/auto-failx.jpg

(wasn't sure I should stick the actual image here...)


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Thumper said:


> My own autocorrect fail, or, why I should not be allowed to text...
> 
> http://www.kathompson.com/auto-failx.jpg
> 
> (wasn't sure I should stick the actual image here...)


The message told the story... no need for a visual


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/2277/the-10-most-popular-dyacs-from-october-2010/
> 
> I found this website today from somebody on Facebook. I laughed so hard that I cried. Has your phone ever auto-corrected to something REALLY embarrassing?
> 
> Warning: Not suitable for work at all!


Oh I am laughing so hard it hurts.

What does it say about me that husbeast hasn't even asked what I am reading


----------



## Maryn (Nov 24, 2010)

ROFLOL!  Hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Thumper said:


> My own autocorrect fail, or, why I should not be allowed to text...
> 
> http://www.kathompson.com/auto-failx.jpg
> 
> (wasn't sure I should stick the actual image here...)


Did that really happen? That's a pretty good one!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Man my ex would've had a field day with that one


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thumper said:


> My own autocorrect fail, or, why I should not be allowed to text...
> 
> http://www.kathompson.com/auto-failx.jpg
> 
> (wasn't sure I should stick the actual image here...)


LOL!!

Oh these are so good. My boyfriend and our friend and I were IN TEARS all last night going through the website. I subscribed in my Google Reader and now I'm addicted!

Kristan


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh my, that was too funny.  I cried.

I was trying to decipher some embroidery directions when I checked the KB.  My son came walking in while I was laughing hysterically.  I could not explain and now there is no way I will be able to understand those directions.

I needed that!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The best laugh I've had in a long time.  
I went back through my iPhone to see if I could find the auto corrections I had from a few months ago.  Bummer, it only went back to June and the one I was looking for was in April.  
I sent something to my fiance, and at this point I can't recall what I was trying to tell him, but it came out something about his sister's nostrils.  He was so confused and I was laughing so hard.  I changed the auto correct setting after that. 
deb


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Did that really happen? That's a pretty good one!


Embarrassingly, it did...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thumper said:


> My own autocorrect fail, or, why I should not be allowed to text...
> 
> http://www.kathompson.com/auto-failx.jpg
> 
> (wasn't sure I should stick the actual image here...)


Thumper, that is one of the best! I can't stop laughing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I just found these sites last week. Every few days I go read the new submissions and laugh myself to tears all over again.


----------

